# Tauren Beest stuck



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Hola fellow forumites


I am in need of your assistance and wealth of knowledge. 
My Beest is stuck and I can't seem to get it open, any tips and tricks to open it without breaking the glass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/2/22)

Hey bud, I would use one of these, always does the job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey bud, I would use one of these, always does the job.
> View attachment 250082


Tried those, all it did was strip my AF ring off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/2/22)

stick it in your freezer for 10 minutes and try again, use a dry microfiber cloth to grip it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/2/22)

Wow that a vet stuck RTA

Put the tank in cold water so that the metal contracts ever so slightly then try again with the vape tweezers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/2/22)

Use a thin screwdriver through the airflow slot for leverage and then use the stalk of a teaspoon through the juice fill ports and turn. Should open it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> stick it in your freezer for 10 minutes and try again, use a dry microfiber cloth to grip it.


Cool, will give this a go when I get home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (10/2/22)

if you have a shammy (chamois), it can work well with the freezer method as well since i find the "rubbery" texture gives a good grip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (10/2/22)

Vaporator00 said:


> Cool, will give this a go when I get home


If the 10 mins doesn't help, don't give up, I had to put my tornado hero tank in for up to 30 mins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)

Before attempting the freezer method, try heating it with hot water and then use some dry cloths to hold it firmly ... If that fails, then try the freezer method.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/2/22)

Surgical gloves. And that's all I have to say about that

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Surgical gloves. And that's all I have to say about that


Great tip. Two rubber bands will also get the job done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Before attempting the freezer method, try heating it with hot water and then use some dry cloths to hold it firmly ... If that fails, then try the freezer method.


Did this initially, zero result for me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Surgical gloves. And that's all I have to say about that


Gloves tore apart

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (10/2/22)

Vaporator00 said:


> Gloves tore apart


Shammy incoming guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Shammy incoming guys!


Seems to be the way to go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)

Guess what time is it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (10/2/22)

On a serious note. Try leaving your atty in a dishwashing soap and warm water overnight. It may help…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Guess what time is it
> 
> View attachment 250132



Did you superglue it closed? and or have you been working out?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (10/2/22)

It's a battle of attrition now... Who shall succeed. Find out on this week's episode of, "what's holding this thing closed, gorilla glue?"

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/2/22)

Try spraying it with the hosepipe. Works for dogs, can not see why not for Tauren beasts?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/2/22)

Take it out to dinner. I always find the screw is more flexible after a few drinks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you superglue it closed? and or have you been working out?


Does covid workouts count?
You know, the one where you just lift your hand to your mouth to fill it with food?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> On a serious note. Try leaving your atty in a dishwashing soap and warm water overnight. It may help…


Did this for about an hour, think I'll give it a go again for longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)

Not that I recommend it, however I have seen someone loosen a "stuck" tank using two pairs of plumbers wrenches, (_see below_), and what I think were old bicycle tubes wrapped around the tank to prevent scratching ... it certainly loosened them, and it tore one of the O-rings, (_which was clearly the culprit preventing said loosening_) ... my take away from the exercise was to keep my O-rings well lubed, (_especially on tanks that are in storage_).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (10/2/22)

Yeeeeeeeeeeassssss!!!
The freezer trick worked... Yall are bunch of legends. Thanks for all the tips and tricks.
@DarthBranMuffin, thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/22)

Now I know the real problem here try this always works.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (10/2/22)

Vaporator00 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeassssss!!!
> The freezer trick worked... Yall are bunch of legends. Thanks for all the tips and tricks.
> @DarthBranMuffin, thanks for that


@DarthBranMuffin taught me that, worked for me too glad you got it sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

